# 09 TCBs



## linus96 (May 9, 2010)

*09 TSBs*

Maybe these are old news but I had received a safety recall on my electric doors and a TSB on the AC condensate hose grommet. These were the only two items that I ever received written notice from V.O.A about. When I showed up at the dealer I was told there were another 7 TSBs that my Routan needed that I was never informed of by V.O.A.
Besides the door harness and the ac grommet there was...
Replace Rt and Lft turn signal bulbs.
Replace window washer level sensor.
Check Appliques.
Install foam strips to front bumper.
Install new clockspring in steering column.
Reprogram ECM.
and lastly 
Replace AC Freon discharge hose, they did not have this part in stock and I have to return next week. This is especially annoying after having booked the appointment weeks earlier and asking if all the necessary parts would be on hand. This incorrect hose is why my AC always seemed to be not quite cold enough, too small of an orifice in the hose is restricting the freon flow.


----------



## linus96 (May 9, 2010)

Well the replacement freon discharge hose came in and Sunrise VW had it installed in a couple of hours. Hopefully now the AC will do more than the bare minimum that it has done in the past. While signing the paper work for the dealer to get paid from VOA I inquired to the Service Manager why I had only been informed by mail about two of the nine items my Routan required.
He gave me some real Bull [email protected] story about how only dealers get notified about TSBs and not the owner of the vehicle.
Basically if you don`t go to them and have them run your VIN number in their computer you will never know about these required TSBs. So if you own an 09 model and haven`t been to the dealer lately you might want to check your VIN out with them.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Similar thing happened but ...*



linus96 said:


> Well the replacement freon discharge hose came in and Sunrise Toyota had it installed in a couple of hours. Hopefully now the AC will do more than the bare minimum that it has done in the past. While signing the paper work for the dealer to get paid from VOA I inquired to the Service Manager why I had only been informed by mail about two of the nine items my Routan required.
> He gave me some real Bull [email protected] story about how only dealers get notified about TSBs and not the owner of the vehicle.
> Basically if you don`t go to them and have them run your VIN number in their computer you will never know about these required TSBs. So if you own an 09 model and haven`t been to the dealer lately you might want to check your VIN out with them.



I went in for 12K service on our '09 SEL and all of sudden there were more recall notices like you saw with yours -- luckily I had the day off as they needed more time with the car (I was waiting for it as I thought all it needed was was oil change, etc.) -- this was earlier in the spring so naturally a week or so after that service the new AC recall notice came in the mail -- and actually another from the actual dealer following. In the little over 1 1/2 years we've had it the AC has actually been quite good (ours is the automatic three zone version) but with the hotter months coming sounds like its time to get that done as well. After the spring service we drove it south (GA & FL) and the AC did fine keeping up -- perhaps this fix will keep the cycling down with better cooling capacity -- have you noticed any difference?


----------



## linus96 (May 9, 2010)

I can`t really say I`ve seen any noticeable improvement in the AC, in fact I still find it to be below par. I also have that wet rug smell happening again, which leads me to believe that the grommet seal is still leaking. 
I`m not impressed with the Service Dept. at Sunrise VW, in fact they have apparently been caught in the past signing off on work that they really did not do. I`m considering contacting VOA and voicing my complaints.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the A/C in our 2010, I think it gets good and cold, today will be a great test as temps are going to be around 95 degrees with a ton of humidity and we're doing a road trip in the heat of the day. The other thing to remember is these vans are a huge cavity, I always run the rear A/C at max fan speed, I also set it to "LO" and then let my wife adjust hers up and freeze the kids out. Head to a parts store and in the A/C refrigerant department pick up a small vent thermometer. They look like a smaller meat thermometer, and check the vent temps. I added a link to an A/C forum that I get alot of info from when repairing my A/C in my Yukon, vent temps in that are down into the 30's, on the right day I can see fog coming from my vents! There are lot of things that need to be done to "properly" recharge/repair and A/C system. 

Here is the A/C forum, there may be some good info in there for the 08-11 DGC and T&C vans. I wouldn't quit on nagging the dealer if your upset with the performance or if it doesn't feel right to you. 

http://www.autoacforum.com/


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

linus96 said:


> I also have that wet rug smell happening again, which leads me to believe that the grommet seal is still leaking.


 Yes, there is recall about that. I had this problem. My dealership fixed that and also put new carpet in the van.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

linus96 said:


> I can`t really say I`ve seen any noticeable improvement in the AC, in fact I still find it to be below par. I also have that wet rug smell happening again, which leads me to believe that the grommet seal is still leaking.
> I`m not impressed with the Service Dept. at Sunrise VW, in fact they have apparently been caught in the past signing off on work that they really did not do. I`m considering contacting VOA and voicing my complaints.


 Just an update, our A/C is down right FROSTY COLD, actually had to turn down the fan speed, but still left it on LO. Had all 3 zones on LO, and use the recirculation button too, Closed the shade on the moonroof. Kids had on blankets, I was chilly too, but wouldn't give in. Outside temp ranged from 92 to 96 with brutal eastcoast humidity, take your van in and demand a better job. I'll check the vent temps in a day or so with my thermometer.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

Dropped off the Routan for a 12K oil change & door wiring recall but discovered there were 7 more recalls on the list. 

All items should be done by tomorrow. Hope they have all the parts.

noticed any change with ECU reprogram?

I've also asked the service manager to check on the brakes, as we started getting vibration and audible rattling with the load (3+ adults).

It also developed whining noise when making a right hand turn, which was also addressed with the service manager.


----------

